# Problemes à repetition avec mon Alu17 3Rev...



## AuGie (2 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour a tous,

Mon Powerbook 17" 1,5 G4, 5400 Trs, 128 Vram.... est parti en SAV Apple care une premiere fois car le DD avait laché.

Il est revenu il y a 1 mois et demi et l'ecran a commencé à avoir des problemes de rétroeclairage

J'ai sur le premier tier à gauche une partie plus sombre, là j'ai laissé le powerbook allumé, j'ecran s'est mis en veille, 1 H aprés je touche la souris, l'ecran se réactive et j'ai cette partie sombre

Il est RE-partit en SAV Mardi pour ce probleme d'eclairage d'ecran, revenu ce Jeudi, la panne est toujours présente !!!!!! 

Alors je ne sais pas quoi faire, le probleme n'est pas hyper génant (je peux utiliser le powerbook) mais c'est vraiment pas jolie, et c'est vraiment difficile de voir ce defaut quand on fait la balance avec le prix qu l'on a payé   

Vous me conseillez quoi ? Merci de votre aide, je suis un peu perdu là  

J'ai pris une photo du Samsung de ma copine 







Je precise qu'il est revenu hier !!!!!!! de l'apple care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Photos de mon T630, j'avais que ca sous la main  

*Aprés 15 Mn :*






*5 Mn plus tard :*






*Avec la luminosité à fond de fond :*






On voit cette partie plus sombre du powerbook, les couleurs sont differentes de gauche à droite, impossible d'utiliser le powerbook le soir, le bleu devient gris, c'est sombre, il faut que j'augmente la luminosité à fond et laisser " chauffer " pendant plus de 5 mn ( je m'eclate les yeux ), bref pour resumer tout ca --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 du dégout pour un engin à 3900 ¤

Vous ne pensez quoi ? Si il repart en SAV ca fera la troisieme fois en 3/4 mois


----------



## Macounette (3 Octobre 2004)

Aie...  Navrée pour ce qu'il t'arrive... 
Si j'étais toi je rappellerais le SAV et j'insisterais fortement....  quitte à devoir devenir désagréable.
Ce n'est pas normal qu'un Powerbook qui revienne du SAV présente de tels défauts ! A croire qu'ils n'avaient rien fait ! C'est inadmissible même !
Le problème avec les SAV - et Apple n'échappe pas à la règle - c'est qu'il faut que le client devienne hystérique et les menace de toute sorte de poursuites avant qu'ils ne bougent le petit doigt ou fassent un geste...
Bref, si j'étais à ta place je recontacterais Apple et je leur dirais sans ambage ma manière de penser.


----------



## AuGie (3 Octobre 2004)

Oui c'est clair, je veux demander le remboursement, y'a vice caché là et ca fait 2x que je donne de mon temps à Apple pour des problemes qui auraient du etre reglé. Je ne peux pas leur donner encore une 3x en SAV, c'est à la limite du ridicule en 3 mois  

Je te remercie de ton soutien ( un petit coup de boule à facette pour te remercier )


----------



## AuGie (3 Octobre 2004)

Mon ami Ifmy   a retraité une de mes photos :






Il a accentué la zone en defaut, on voit la difference enorme de luminosité


----------



## AuGie (4 Octobre 2004)

SCANDALEUX !!!!!!! 

J'ai halluciné, j'ai eu le Service Clientèle au tél, ils ne veulent rien faire !! Pour eux, 3 retour SAV c'est pas assez, il faut 3 pannes, c'est a dire qu'il faut qu'il revienne en panne de la 3 réparation !!

Le portable a 5 mois et il est parti 2x en réparation, ca fera la 3°x : 3 Semaines sans Mac.

La fille au service clientèle me dit qu'elle ne peut rien faire, pas de geste commercial, nada

Elle me dit que le prix de la machine ne justifie pas un remboursement ou echange. 

Je suis ecoeuré à mort par Apple


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

demande a parler au responsable en expliquant  que tu est exaspere (mais en etant tres cool) et que c'est pas a elle peuchere de chercher des solutions mais a sa chef (ou son chef) , demande a te faire preter une machine aussi


----------



## AuGie (4 Octobre 2004)

Tu penses que je dois rappeler tout de suite ?


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

oui 
donne ce lien aussi


----------



## akufen (4 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> demande a parler au responsable en expliquant  que tu est exaspere (mais en etant tres cool) et que c'est pas a elle peuchere de chercher des solutions mais a sa chef (ou son chef) , demande a te faire preter une machine aussi



Salut, 

Et tu pourrais aussi accompagné cette action  avec un courrier au responsable, du sav Apple France qui est Mr Gauthier ( à vérifier   ),  moi  je rallais seulement pour un pixel mort ( :love:  réanimé depuis ) il m'avait répondu en 2 jours.

Voilà bon courage à toi, à + A. tu as tout mon modeste soutient.


----------



## AuGie (4 Octobre 2004)

Merci de votre soutien  

Aprés avoir négocié une nouvelle fois avec le service clientèle, j'ai du me battre pour que la demoiselle demande à son responsable. Elle ne comprennait pas pourquoi je ne voulais pas renvoyer la machine en réparation   : Tout simplement parce qu'en 5 mois, je l'ai deja renvoyé 2x et la panne est toujours là, que ca fera 3x et que c'est inadmissible pour une machine de ce prix  

J'ai obtenu (pour le moment) un envoi en réparation pour la 3x --> Refusé
Et aprés une bataille acharné --> L'echange standard de la machine mais pas de remboursement, pour un remboursement, il faut que je me retourne contre mon revendeur   ( Pauvre revendeur, deja que c'est pas facile, si il faut que l'on se retourne contre eux   )

Mon revendeur va essayer de tout faire pour négocier un remboursement, je racheterais chez eux bien entendu un autre mac... Plus trop confiance au portable là  

Je vous tiendrai au courant, j'ai tout de meme RDV cette aprés midi dan mon agence locale avec UFC que choisir.

Par contre quand est il de l'apple care que j'ai pris chez Apple directement, si je prend une autre machine, il doive me rembourser non ?


----------



## woulf (4 Octobre 2004)

Tu as obtenu l'échange standard ? Très bien, ça.
Maintenant, si j'étais toi, je m'en tiendrai là. L'applecare doit normalement se reporter sur ta nouvelle bécane.


----------



## AuGie (4 Octobre 2004)

De toute facon, je vais attendre le coup de téléphone de mon revendeur, on verra bien aprés.

Si il me rembourse l'apple care + le portable : Je prendrai une autre becane sinon, je verrai bien en tant voulu. Y'en a quand meme pour 431¤ pour l'applecare. 

Merci à toi


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

hi hi hi hi  et moAla ça a marché tu vois il faut raison garder  et utilier ca colère a bon escient 
pour l'apple care tu as le temps, on verra ça après ne rajoute pas de contraintes a l'échange puis que c'est ce que tu as obtenu donc revends ton portable a apple (ça fait drôle d'écrire ça :rateau: ) rachete lui un portable et hop la vie reprends son cours 

et pas de pitié pour ton revendeur, c'est des choses qui arrivent et tu n'as pas a supporter les conséquences 

Alors elle est pas belle la vie en deux jours tu passes tu desepoir le plus complet a la joie (presque retrouvée ) :love:

_prends avec toi ton dossier de l'UFC au cas ou ton revendeur est un peu hesitant, ... ça peux l'aider a se décider_


----------



## AuGie (4 Octobre 2004)

lol merci à toi   

De toute facon si le remboursement n'est pas interessant financierement, je l'echange et le vend sans meme toucher à la boite.

Ou alors je recupere un powerbook echangé mais au lieu de me le livrer, il l'envoie à mon revendeur et il me font un bon d'achat de l'equivalent.

Je verrai tout ca de toute facon, trop sympa MacGé


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

Tu vas être obligé de modifier ta signature alors


----------



## Macounette (4 Octobre 2004)

Ravie pour toi que ça a l'air de s'arranger  tiens-nous au courant de la suite des événements.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Octobre 2004)

C'est fou parce que presque tous les modèles de PWB ont été touché par des problèmes


----------



## woulf (4 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou parce que presque tous les modèles de PWB ont été touché par des problèmes



Le powerbook 17 ou le 12 n'ont eu aucun problèmes comparables à ceux des écrans des alu 15, faut pas généraliser comme ça.

On trouve toujours pour n'importe quel modèle des exemplaires défectueux, mais de là à dire que tous les portables ont des problèmes, c'est du grand n'importe quoi


----------



## akufen (4 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci de votre soutien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AuGie (4 Octobre 2004)

UFC que chosir me conseil d'ecrire à Apple en cas de non-remboursements pour garder une piece ecrite ( avec accusé reception ).

Je vais attendre ce que me dit mon revendeur


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou parce que presque tous les modèles de PWB ont été touché par des problèmes


 :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## AuGie (5 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de tomber de haut, je crois que la case avocat et plainte va commencé. ( Je precise que je suis commercial dans une grosse société, que negocier fait parti integrante de mon metier mais là, c'est le pompon )

J'ai donc appelé mon revendeur Apple Lundi, il devait appeler Apple dans la journée pour m'aider...
Je patiente donc jusqu'a aujourd'hui ( histoire de leur laisser le temps de négocier ). Il est 18H15, mon revendeur me rappel : " Bonjour c'est Mr ....., ce n'est pas à moi de les appeler "  
Je précise qu'il n'a pas appelé  et il ne m'a meme pas prevenu

Il me dit qu'il ne peut rien pour moi, qu'il n'a pas de pouvoir sur Apple et etc... Je lui dit que mon revendeur est responsable, je n'achete pas de machine à Apple mais à mon revendeur, c'est à lui de se battre, je suis ultra mécontent, y'a de quoi quand meme, quand on achete une voiture dans une concession Renault, si la voiture présente des vices cachés, on se retourne contre le concessionaire et non pas Renault France !! qui de plus mon revendeur est Apple Center !!!!!

En bref, il ne peut(veut) rien faire, on est totalement dans une situation d'abus, de vice caché, de non responsabilisation, tout le monde s'en fou. 

On achete sa machine chez un revendeur, il encaisse mais pour la suite, on s'arrange avec Apple. Apple ne reconnait pas ses erreurs, 3 pannes ( DD, ecran + Ecran ) en 5 mois ce n'est pas assez, il faudrait un SAV supplementaire avec une nouvelle panne...

Si vous voulez m'aider, c'est le moment


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

ok, je veu bien ton vieu pwB defonce gratos...
 >> mail moi!


----------



## chagregel (19 Octobre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> ok, je veu bien ton vieu pwB defonce gratos...
> >> mail moi!



 :mouais:  :mouais: Bonsoir...


----------



## Jetsurfer (19 Octobre 2004)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tomber de haut, je crois que la case avocat et plainte va commencé. ( Je precise que je suis commercial dans une grosse société, que negocier fait parti integrante de mon metier mais là, c'est le pompon )
> 
> J'ai donc appelé mon revendeur Apple Lundi, il devait appeler Apple dans la journée pour m'aider...
> Je patiente donc jusqu'a aujourd'hui ( histoire de leur laisser le temps de négocier ). Il est 18H15, mon revendeur me rappel : " Bonjour c'est Mr ....., ce n'est pas à moi de les appeler "
> ...



A lire tes problèmes, je me dis que je ne suis pas le seul...

J'ai acheté un PB 17" 1,33 quelques jours après l'Apple Expo 2003 chez un revendeur qui commence par un C et qui finit par un G ici à Bruxelles.
Bon, j'avais un bruit stridant côté gauche de la machine avec certaines applications pour être clair Dreamweaver par exemple.
J'ai donc téléphoné au numéro gratuit en Irlande pour expliquer mon prooblème, puis j'ai été sur le web et j'y ai trouvé dans les forums de chez... Apple unsujet qui explique en long et en large le problème.
Par la suite j'ai téléphoné à mon revendeur qui m'a dit... tu dois connaitre " c'est à vous à vous arranger avec Apple ". Bein voyons au peix de la machine, on encaisse les sous et puis à vous de jouer, pas mal comme "service".
J'ai finalement reçu d'Apple un envoi en SAV, mais par l'intermédiaire du réparateur Apple près de Bruxelles, pas de mon revendeur ( chez lequel je ne mettrai plus jamais les pieds, vu son "service")
Le 17" est allé au pays des tulipes, heureusement que j'avais gardé mon iMac DV, pour revenir avec le... je te laisse deviner le même problème.
J'ai rapellé en Irlande et là je peux te dire que ma machine qui était à l'époque agée de moins de deux mois, ils connaissent le numéro de série pour expliquer que le problème n'avait pas été résolu et que je leurs conseillait vivement de se rendre dans les forums de chez... Apple ou le problème est expliqué en long et en large.
Il serait étonnant que des gens qui habitent aux USA, en Belgique et en Allemagne à l'époque, qui ne se connaissent pas rencontrent subitement qui sait vu la chute d'un météorite, le même problème avec le même type de machine...
Le 17" est retourné au pays des tulipes, et de son côté l'iMac DV a repris du service, puis à son retour le 17" avait toujours le même problème...

J'en ai conclu que malgré le prix de la machine, il peut y avoir des problèmes, celui-là est certainement moins gênant que le tien. C'est dommage mais vu les marges que les revendeurs ont sur les machines, le service n'est plus ce qu'il était au temps du Mac SE, là tu pouvais en cas de coup dur... t'asseoir sur la machine sans avoir de problème.

Apple a délocalisé sa production, il faut faire du bon marché, mais sur le long terme le bon marché coute cher.

On perd parfois des clients, c'est peut être la nouvelle façon de voir les choses, enfin je te souhaite bonne chance tout de même et de grâce éviter de nous dire que nous sommes des râleurs, loin de là seulement on a pas eu de chance, on est tombé sur un mauvais numéro et on est censé accepté ce qui dans d'autres domaines serait considéré comme inaceptable, Apple... ou pas.


----------

